# mtpaint  ( solucionado )

## ppkombo61

Hola:

He compilado el programa mtpaint ( no lo he encontrado en los repositorios de Gentoo ).

El unico problema es que esta en ingles.

La traduccion al español viene en la carpeta po como es.po y es.mo.

El archivo configure contiene lo siguiente:

http://pastebin.com/LnsynCi7

Segun el readme tengo que tener instalado gettex para compilar el ididoma ( si no me equivoco).

In order to compile mtPaint on a GNU/Linux system you will need to have the libraries and headers for GTK+1 and/or GTK+2, libpng and zlib.  If you want to load or save GIF, JPEG and TIFF files you will also need libungif, libjpeg and libtiff.  If you want to compile the international version you will need to have the gettext system and headers installed.  You may then adjust the Makefile/sources to cater for your needs and then:

emerge -s gettexx

sys-devel/gettext

      Latest version available: 0.18.1.1-r1

      Latest version installed: 0.18.1.1-r1

      Size of files: 14,784 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.gnu.org/software/gettext/

      Description:   GNU locale utilities

      License:       GPL-3 LGPL-2

El caso es que despues de varios intentos no consigo traducirlo.

¿Tengo que cambiar algo en el archivo configure?

El archivo makefile contiene:

include _conf.txt

all: $(subdirs)

.PHONY: $(subdirs)

$(subdirs):

	$(MAKE) -C $@

install:

	for dir in $(subdirs); do $(MAKE) -C $$dir install; done

uninstall:

	for dir in $(subdirs); do $(MAKE) -C $$dir uninstall; done

clean:

	for dir in $(subdirs); do $(MAKE) -C $$dir clean; done

Gracias de antemanoLast edited by ppkombo61 on Sat May 19, 2012 2:03 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## quilosaq

```
./configure intl

make

# make install
```

----------

## ppkombo61

Perfecto.

Muchas gracias.

Podrias explicarme porque y asi me sacas de mi ignorancia.

Un saludo.

----------

## quilosaq

Si lees la ayuda del programa configure (con el comando ./configure --help) verás que entre las opciones que ofrece está:

 *Quote:*   

> intl ............. Use internationalized po files

 

Así de fácil.

Si quieres investigar un poco más puedes ver dónde se utiliza el parámetro intl en el programa configure:

```
grep -C3 intl configure
```

----------

## ppkombo61

Muchas gracias.

----------

